# What is the best brush?



## anastassiya (May 17, 2021)

Hi, everyone! I have very simply question, could you please recommend me the best brush for my baby? Now I have 3-one is for her pretty face, and the rest is for the body, but problem that pink one is not the most pleasant for her and bamboo brush doesn’t do good job! I brushed her everyday, it takes me around 15 minutes, thank you!)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I use CC brushes and combs, light pink brush is a madan brush, a wet brush, green comb is my work comb. You will find it’s worth the investment to buy good tools and will make grooming so much easier for you in the long run.


----------



## anastassiya (May 17, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> View attachment 275665
> 
> I use CC brushes and combs, light pink brush is a madan brush, a wet brush, green comb is my work comb. You will find it’s worth the investment to buy good tools and will make grooming so much easier for you in the long run.


Good evening, maddysmom) thank you so, so much for your respond! Is that wet brush for human?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

anastassiya said:


> Good evening, maddysmom) thank you so, so much for your respond! Is that wet brush for human?


Yes, that is human wet brush. this was older picture I had posted. I have since switched to this wet brush because it flexes and doesn’t pull on the hair while blowdrying. If you do get one, I would suggest buying directly from the Wetbrush websites because there are so many fakes on Amazon, etc that don’t flex like authentic one and tend to pull the hair and the brush handle snaps.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne, I expected to see drawers full.  I also have CC combs and CC and Madden brushes. Be careful with that slicker, never pull it against the skin, it can scratch. Combs are very important for keeping mats out. Get one with wider teeth on one side and narrower teeth spacing on the other. Start with the wider spaced side and then go over narrower side.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne, I expected to see drawers full.  I also have CC combs and CC and Madden brushes. Be careful with that slicker, never pull it against the skin, it can scratch. Combs are very important for keeping mats out. Get one with wider teeth on one side and narrower teeth spacing on the other. Start with the wider spaced side and then go over narrower side.


Ha! I research for weeks and try to make best choice, so I won’t have drawers full. I’m a minimalists 🤷🏻‍♀️
Speaking of wide tooth comb...that long poodle comb I posted above(with all the wide teeth) is my ultimate go-too favorite of all time.


----------



## anastassiya (May 17, 2021)

[


maddysmom said:


> Yes, that is human wet brush. this was older picture I had posted. I have since switched to this wet brush because it flexes and doesn’t pull on the hair while blowdrying. If you do get one, I would suggest buying directly from the Wetbrush websites because there are so many fakes on Amazon, etc that don’t flex like authentic one and tend to pull the hair and the brush handle snaps.
> View attachment 275666


Thank you for all your advices! It was very useful o already already today wet brush for my baby! Thank you again, really appreciate it!


----------

